# VIP Diamond dinner & Owner update Phoenix, AZ



## TJALB (Jul 16, 2022)

Has anyone yet attended one of the VIP Diamond Dinner and Owner Update Meetings?  Supposedly, they will have information regarding the merge of Diamond and Hilton.  They said many of the Diamond properties have been remodeled and brought up to Hilton standards.  I’m curious if anyone in my TUG family has been to this dinner and if they gave out informative information or just a sales pitch?  Also, is anyone aware of remodels at any of the Hawaii collection Diamond properties?

Thank you so much for your input.  I plan to follow up after our dinner meeting.


----------



## Eileen A. (Jul 16, 2022)

Hi TJALB, 

Is this at the Scottsdale Villa Mirage?  Dinner at Maggiano's?  If so, the dinner is just a nice night out and then the next 
morning you will attend the update which will be a Sales pitch.   We were required to attend the update because we bought
a Sampler several months back in Orlando.  The update was with a salesman who came out of Hilton retirement to help with the integration. 
Nice enough guy, not high pressure but I think this may depend on the salesperson you are assigned. 

They will try to sell you HGV Max - there are several posts in the both the Diamond and Hilton Forums where this program is discussed. 
My opinion is the Max program is not worth it.  The minimum number of points they wanted to sell me was 8,000 points at $4.15 a point. 
(the minimum depends on the number of points you currently own).   I've unfortunately been to several HGV Max and the information 
has never been presented the same way.   Which lead me to believe some of what I've been told have been half-truths.  

Let me know if you have any specific questions but in order to have access to the Hilton properties you must buy into MAX. 
Another option is to buy into Hilton via the secondary market. 

I will be going to the Point at Poipu (HI Collection) in a few weeks, I don't believe the resorts in HI have been remodeled. 
(except maybe the sales offices and changing the name on the outside to Hilton Vacations). 

Eileen


----------



## TJALB (Jul 16, 2022)

This one is at the Hilton Phoenix Resort at the Peak.  We live here in Arizona so I think this is one they arranged for locals.  It’s “supposedly” a dinner and owners update regarding the Hilton purchase of DRI.  I’m under the assumption that it is being provided by the Hilton group.  I currently have 4 weeks at The Westin (which coincidently was purchased by Marriott last year) and 3 weeks at DRI.  I purchased all of them on the resale market here on TUG.  We have been very happy with them.  My family and I have been to the Point at Poipu several times.  It isn't a luxury property but, its one of our favorites.  Definitely clean and well kept but, no bling.  It reminds us of apartment or condo Living.  Last year we were there for 2 weeks in July.  At which time I saw a group of Hilton employees touring the property with clip boards in hand.  The front desk girl told us they were determining what improvements needed to be made to the property.  I was hoping they would upgrade it a bit.  If you could please give me a little report on any, if at all, improvements that have been made at the P@P after you visit I would appreciate it.  
Aloha!
TJ


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 16, 2022)

I might hold the record although i was told another member was similar. I went to 23 Diamond Resort presentations, dinners, shows, etc in 2019. I got banned in 2021. Enjoy what they give you and say no in the morning. The info they give is unreliable and different resorts get updated on an ongoing basis so you won't learn anything exceptional.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 16, 2022)

Good advice! And congratulations on taking advantage of their giveaways. That’s probably the only thing you will get from them for free. It’s about time that a TS owner pulls one over on them. It’s usually the other way around.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 16, 2022)

TJALB said:


> Good advice! And congratulations on taking advantage of their giveaways. That’s probably the only thing you will get from them for free. It’s about time that a TS owner pulls one over on them. It’s usually the other way around.



These aren’t free. You are giving up your time in a sales presentation. While they may not cost cash, your time hopefully is worth just as much or more than the dinner.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2022)

Hilton isn't spending money on upgrades, they are only touring with clipboards to determine which DRI resorts already met the standard to put the Hilton Vacation Club (HVC) name on them. The only money being spent is on signage, don't be fooled.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## TJALB (Jul 16, 2022)

I guess I will eventually see. I know some of the DRI resorts will have to be updated in order to carry the Hilton name. Time will tell. I never expect Michael when it comes to TS representatives telling the truth


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2022)

TJALB said:


> I guess I will eventually see. I know some of the DRI resorts will have to be updated in order to carry the Hilton name. Time will tell. I never expect Michael when it comes to TS representatives telling the truth


We have been discussing this subject in the HGVC forum, P@P made the list already. Hilton is looking to monetize the merger with HGVMax, confirmed in the minutes of the investor calls. It makes sense they would look to recover as much $$$ as possible through new sales after a merger before spending more money on upgrades.









						Rebranded DRI resorts to HVC or HGVC
					

As of June 24, 2022, these are the DRI resorts that have been rebranded to Hilton Vacation club or Hilton Grand Vacations Club.  Hilton Vacation Club  Arizona Ridge on Sedona, a Hilton Vacation Club Scottsdale Links Resort, a Hilton Vacation Club Scottsdale Villa Mirage, a Hilton Vacation Club...




					tugbbs.com
				




Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 16, 2022)

Please note  All DRI resorts will be Hilton resorts.    Some already are of the quality of Hilton Grand Vacation Club ( HGVC ) or will be "upgraded"  those will be rebranded -HGVC.   All other DRI resort will be branded Hilton Vacation Club ( HVC ) no "Grand".


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 16, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> Please note All DRI resorts will be Hilton resorts. Some already are of the quality of Hilton Grand Vacation Club ( HGVC ) or will be "upgraded" those will be rebranded -HGVC. All other DRI resort will be branded Hilton Vacation Club ( HVC ) no "Grand".


All DRI will be HVC Hilton Vacation Club, a new entity. DRI members can access these.

HGVC Hilton Grand Vacation Club are the existing resorts, the Embarc resorts will be renamed into HGVC. HGVC members can access these, although we aren't sure about the rebranded Embarc yet, they haven't shown up in our reservation system yet.

HGVMax members can book both at 6 months.

All this is from the HGV Forum thread I linked.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattleAl (Jul 17, 2022)

Based on scanning these boards, there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of interest in HGV Max from the DRI side. 
They want a whole lot of money for not much in return. I can book into the Grand Waikikian as a hotel room for $349 a night, a whole lot cheaper than joining HGV Max and probably never being able to book it anyway because of availability.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 17, 2022)

TJALB said:


> Has anyone yet attended one of the VIP Diamond Dinner and Owner Update Meetings?  Supposedly, they will have information regarding the merge of Diamond and Hilton.  They said many of the Diamond properties have been remodeled and brought up to Hilton standards.  I’m curious if anyone in my TUG family has been to this dinner and if they gave out informative information or just a sales pitch?  Also, is anyone aware of remodels at any of the Hawaii collection Diamond properties?
> 
> Thank you so much for your input.  I plan to follow up after our dinner meeting.


Here are the first 5 of 30 that HVC will rebrand to Hilton








						Diamond Resorts Slated To Be Rebranded To HVC Resorts - A Timeshare Broker, Inc.
					

A handful of Diamond Resorts will be completely rebranded to Hilton Vacations Club resorts. See which ones, and how this change affects you!




					www.atimeshare.com


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 17, 2022)

Hilton wanted us to attend a lunch or dinner session in our area a couple of weeks ago.  We had other commitments, so we declined.  The person calling said repeatedly it wasn't a sales session.  It was just a free meal, with a presentation about the changes that were occurring with Hilton, followed a by a time with a "representative" to answer any questions we might have. 

Maybe it's just timeshare cynicism, but when a timeshare operation offers a free meal at a decent establishment, plus $150 in VISA credits for attending, I smell a sales pitch.

We are signed up to do an owner update when we visit Poipu next month.  Will report back.


----------



## Snazzylass (Jul 17, 2022)

Owner update = sales pitch. Yeah, it's code word to get you in the door.

Yeah, the person on the phone is telling you whatever you want to hear to get you to commit to attending. Boom! That's all that person needs to do - get you there. Now, they are done and they will leave it to the next person to do their job. ugh!

I'm not defending the behavior. Quite the opposite. I just know it happens


----------



## Eileen A. (Jul 17, 2022)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Hilton wanted us to attend a lunch or dinner session in our area a couple of weeks ago.  We had other commitments, so we declined.  The person calling said repeatedly it wasn't a sales session.  It was just a free meal, with a presentation about the changes that were occurring with Hilton, followed a by a time with a "representative" to answer any questions we might have.
> 
> Maybe it's just timeshare cynicism, but when a timeshare operation offers a free meal at a decent establishment, plus $150 in VISA credits for attending, I smell a sales pitch.
> 
> We are signed up to do an owner update when we visit Poipu next month.  Will report back.


Hi T.R. 

We will be at the Point the week starting August 6th.  Are you there during this time?  We have not been contacted about doing a presentation.
Do they offer any discounts to activities?   In Maui they had a meeting with information about activities.  Do they do something similar at the Point. 
I still have not booked any activities.  Any recommendations?

Thanks!

Eileen


----------



## TJALB (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes if you’re u go through their sales pitch they give gift cards or something. I can’t really remember what their offer is. We’ve actually have never gone to a owners update when on vacation. We’re never willing to give them our valuable vacation time.


----------



## goaliedave (Jul 19, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> Please note  All DRI resorts will be Hilton resorts.    Some already are of the quality of Hilton Grand Vacation Club ( HGVC ) or will be "upgraded"  those will be rebranded -HGVC.   All other DRI resort will be branded Hilton Vacation Club ( HVC ) no "Grand".


No that's wrong. Some cannot be upgraded effectively and will be sold to lesser resort companies. Also many DRI branded resorts are just agreements to use units at another resort, such as many European ones, and many of these will simply have their contacts run out and not be part of Hilton.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 19, 2022)

Bill4728 said:


> Please note  All DRI resorts will be Hilton resorts.    Some already are of the quality of Hilton Grand Vacation Club ( HGVC ) or will be "upgraded"  those will be rebranded -HGVC.   All other DRI resort will be branded Hilton Vacation Club ( HVC ) no "Grand".


Actually, only the Embarc resorts (9 resorts) will be branded HGVC, no upgrade required. It's been confirmed that no Diamond collection resorts will get that brand.


----------



## middleoforchid (Jul 22, 2022)

cd5 said:


> Actually, only the Embarc resorts (9 resorts) will be branded HGVC, no upgrade required. It's been confirmed that no Diamond collection resorts will get that brand.


Hi Chantal,
Did Hilton mention any booking rules on those 4 DRI European resorts that was available for members to book on our website or would they be taken away now?
Angela


----------



## cd5 (Jul 23, 2022)

They're still available, members are still posting about their current and future trips in Portugal, Italy and France. Will it change in the future? No clue.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 23, 2022)

Eileen A. said:


> Hi T.R.
> 
> We will be at the Point the week starting August 6th.  Are you there during this time?  We have not been contacted about doing a presentation.
> Do they offer any discounts to activities?   In Maui they had a meeting with information about activities.  Do they do something similar at the Point.
> ...


We were given a $100.00 Mastercard and 3 nights 4 days at a select group of HGVC resorts. Don’t know if we will take advantage of the resort stay or not. Haven’t really looked into it yet. Although it does look like the resorts offered are very nice.


----------



## TJALB (Aug 21, 2022)

dayooper said:


> These aren’t free. You are giving up your time in a sales presentation. While they may not cost cash, your time hopefully is worth just as much or more than the dinner.


We aren’t serial attenders. In fact this was only the second update we have ever attended. We’ve owned various TS’s for more than 25 years. Yes you are correct in saying that the dinner isn’t free and yes, it did cost us our time. We didn’t go for the “free” dinner.  We attended because we honestly wanted to see what we could find out about how the Hilton acquisition will affect we DRI owners. Hilton sales snakes told us up front that it would not be high pressure and that no one was expected to  purchase anything. They also said that if anyone did want to upgrade to HGV-Max to feel free to go home and think about it because it was nothing that had to be decided on that night. They said the offer would be available for quite sine time. Hilton will at dinner point end the discounted buy in to “Max” but it would be available for quite fine time  They also said that those that did not want to upgrade shouldn’t worry about losing any of the current benefits they have been enjoying under the DRI brand. They said nothing would change and that DRI owners would continue to be able to reserve as they always have. 
So … in our case, we don’t regret going.  We were able to obtain all the information that we were looking for. And, the experience was very relaxed and absolutely no high pressure. Hopefully that will be everyone’s experience. Maybe Hilton isn’t as high pressure as we’re all used to with DRI.


----------

